# brown's canyon this saturady



## paddleprincess (Jun 25, 2010)

hi 
i am coming up from ABQ and would like to find someone to kayak brown's with...please reply or PM...

Joanne


----------



## desert_tripper (Jun 12, 2010)

*Brown's Saturday*

I am living in Golden and am trying to figure out some plans for this weekend. I have been paddling for 5 years and am a solid class III-IV paddler. I may be able to make it down and run Brown's on Saturday.


----------



## paddleprincess (Jun 25, 2010)

that would be great. not thinking of going super early ...maybe around noon or so...let me know.


----------

